# Test for Sterling or Silverplate Using a Metal Detector?



## goldsilverpro (Jul 20, 2014)

I just found this on the internet. If someone tries it, let us know if it works.



> Lay out a known sterling item, say a spoon, on good bare ground, then lay your found item next to it a good distance away. Turn the gain control on the metal detector up to just detect the sterling item, then scan the suspect item. Silver plated items will produce a much higher signal return than the sterling.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 20, 2014)

I will try to make video of that, I do have some plated spoons and some sterling ones too. I will use minelab explorer II pro. Just need day or two, I go to work right now.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have tested it by placing detector on table and put spoons in front of it. The sound and numbers looked pretty much the same, I will go out in the morning and try it on solid ground. Cant do it indoors as there is a lot of stuff in flooring, detector is going berserk when I am trying to find spot with just concrete :mrgreen:


----------

